# To people who own a Bonnie's angel 😇



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi everyone
Thank u for all the info here it helped me so much!
Thanks to you I got to Bonnie palmer and went to see a potential puppy

I was SO impressed with Bonnie's personality, how she cared for her dogs, how she wants to be sure they are in the right hands. But I did wonder something..

The puppy I reserved is 2 pounds at about 9 weeks. She said he is expected to be around 4-4.5 pounds. Although he looked pretty big for a puppy comparing to another adult she had there at around 4.75 pounds. 

Has someone experienced in a puppy from Bonnie palmer and could advise me with your dogs size? She said all her dogs are between 4-5 pounds

She is a wonderful and sweet woman, I wouldn't want anyone to think I don't believe her, but if I'm paying few thousands for the dog I would like to make sure it's the size I want

Any suggestion from People who have a Bonnie's 😇 angel would be sooo appreciated!
Please please don't advise me to not care about how big he will get, and that you have a 10 lb maltese but love him to death.. I will love my dog at any size! But I travel all the time and need a small (but healthy  ) dog to travel with me.

I would appreciate answers from Bonnie's clients
Thanks again xoxo


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Jeez, sorry I took the time out of my busy day to respond to you. Good luck hearing from Bonnie people.


----------



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Jeez, sorry I took the time out of my busy day to respond to you. Good luck hearing from Bonnie people.


Sorry if i offended u
Thank u very much for trying to help


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, Puplover--apology accepted


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe you should talk with Bonnie again and ask her about the parents, grand parents and great grand parents of the pup you're looking at.

Bonnie has been breeding for a long time and should know her lines well.


Honestly, if you're not comfortable with the gamble. Maybe you would be better off waiting for another pup.


----------



## bonnie18 (Mar 16, 2014)

I own one of Bonnie's dogs. He is beautiful and 5lbs full grown. I just wrote an entire letter to you and it disappeared. If you private message me i will send you a picture of him by email. I haven't tried to download any pictures on this site before. He is laid back and has a sweet disposition. Her dogs are beautiful and you have seen how much she loves them. They are her life. I lost a 4 lb maltese last year to auto immune disorder, and I too wanted the smaller size. Bonnie and other AMA breeders do not usually try for smaller dogs than the standard 4-7 lbs. but sometimes they have one that is not as big. I was desperate for a dog when I bought my boy, ad he was 10 months old so I knew his size. Although I love the little ones, in all honestly the smaller they are sometimes there are more problems. But I also travel and like to take them with me, so I prefer the smaller ones. Please feel free to ask me any other questions. Regards, Bonnie Dessart


----------



## IheartMalt (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a Bonnie's Angel as well. I got him when he was just 4 months old and he is almost a year old now. I contacted Bonnie and she matched me up with the right pup based on my personality and lifestyle. I was not able to fly in to see him so she sent me pics and videos of him. She said he was cute, outgoing, active and a good eater. He surely was everything she said he was!
She loves her dogs and genuinely wants to match her pup with the right people. 
I have posted some pics of him few mins back, if you would like to take a look at him. He currently weighs about 6lbs and Bonnie had told me that he would weigh 4-6lbs. He was 2.1lbs at 3months.
I carry him wherever I go and have had no issues so far. You can get a sleepypod, those are great.


----------



## Puplover (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank u so much for your answers!!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Why do people get so defensive when someone asks for a small pup?
People have different lifestyles. I for one like to carry my pups when I cross a busystreet, 
so I need to be able to carry all 3 at once and prefer a light weight pup.
What so offensive about that?



.


----------



## bonnie18 (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree Sammy, I like the smaller ones too. I have the 3 like you do and it is easier to just pick all of them up. I am small too. 
I think AMA breeders just try to breed to the "standards of the breed" which is the 4-7 lbs, and smaller dogs do tend to have more problems. 
Everyone should have the choice and option of what they want and there are many people that breed small pups.
Most important I have found out is the health of the dog, there are too many dogs of all breeds dying too young today.
Bonnie


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

My boy :heart:Baby:heart: is 6.5 lbs. and my biceps are in better shape since he came into my life a few years ago lol! I need to pick him up to take him outside to go potty a bunch of times each day, and I also like to carry him around a lot in general. So when I pick him up it's like 'curling' a light weight at the gym which I don't mind at all, my going up & down the stairs all day to take him out to potty is like using 'step machine' -- I'm on the Maltese exercise plan lol! :w00t:


----------



## ckniess53 (May 28, 2021)

Puplover said:


> Hi everyone
> Thank u for all the info here it helped me so much!
> Thanks to you I got to Bonnie palmer and went to see a potential puppy
> 
> ...


I just got my Chloe from Bonnie . She’s 3 1/2 lbs at 9 months old . Simply STUNNING . In fact 2 people have already swooned and asked me for her number ❤❤Icy white silky hair perfectly small body and an Angel face to kiss on every minute of the day ! Super sweet . She gets TONS of appreciative looks every time I walk her ! 🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸🌸


----------



## ckniess53 (May 28, 2021)

Piccolina said:


> Why do people get so defensive when someone asks for a small pup?
> People have different lifestyles. I for one like to carry my pups when I cross a busystreet,
> so I need to be able to carry all 3 at once and prefer a light weight pup.
> What so offensive about that?
> ...


----------

